# LGD love!



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2014)

Been awhile since I have made an LGD update   Only been a year since I got Charlie and I can't imagine not having an LGD now.

Introducing INDY, a Polish Tatra mix...girl is smart and already works hard at keeping coyotes at bay (in her itty bitty bark voice).







And OLIVE, a Great Pyr x Anatolian.  So laid back and likes to bark at her own reflection in the mirror.







And my baby Charlie after getting a clean up for his vet visit.  Not so little any more.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2014)

Love them all...such sweet faces...and Charlie has grown so much!!!!!  Your daughter is just as beautiful as always  I'll take her and all the dogs


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats! How sweet!
  

Love Olive's face   funny how she _really_ looks Anatolian and Pyr. 

Your Tatra is so cutie patootie.

So when will you come visiting? I know the gifts you bare and I LIKE THEM!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL wish Olive and Indy were actually mine instead of our farm partner's.  The dogs go back and forth though so I get to play with them a lot.  The pups are so different in personality.

Indy is in your face and is quick to bark at things.  Olive is mellow and likes to lay and watch it all.   she is a great blend of both---color is very Toli but she has the Pyr head, coat, and dewclaws. Think they will be a great team! 

I am expecting by the way...














...another pup that is.   Have a reservation on another Pyr due on Wednesday and coming home in April.  Wish I would have gotten two in the first place.


----------

